# Briggs & Strattor Choke carb 499059 Leak - Please help!



## WtGet2009 (Sep 13, 2009)

I have a 6HP B&S engine with carb model 499059. I noticed a leak gas from the hole indicated on the picture. Before removing/repairing I would like to narrow the cause it may be leaking. I would appreciate someone can tell me what could be causing this.
Thank you for your help.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Most likely the float is bad, stuck or there is debris stuck in the needle vale and seat valve that the float controls.

There is a decent illustration of one here> http://www.partstree.com/parts/?lc=briggs_and_stratton&mn=125K07-0198-E2&dn=54820003A


----------



## WtGet2009 (Sep 13, 2009)

Thank you for your help.

If I purchase the carburetor kit to overhaul the carb, shall I replace the inside part in the right hole or it is not necessary? - Thte one that is next to the one leaking.

Thanks again.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You'll need to check the float as it does not come with the kit, the reason it's leaking is because the fuel level is too high, the hole is a vent, if by part to the right you mean the brass Choke plate no they don't wear out.


----------



## WtGet2009 (Sep 13, 2009)

The float was stuck, fortunately I was able to clean and put it back to work.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Good to hear you have it running


----------

